# CDR Engineers Australia waiting time



## mukeshk97 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi All. Has anyone recently got skills assessment through the CDR route from Engineers Australia and can advise on the time taken for assessment outcome? Thanks!


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

mukeshk97 said:


> Hi All. Has anyone recently got skills assessment through the CDR route from Engineers Australia and can advise on the time taken for assessment outcome? Thanks!


Yes, I applied under the fast track on Feb 12 (233512 mechanical engineer) and got a positive MSA on 25 Feb.


----------



## mukeshk97 (Feb 19, 2020)

fadialrefai94 said:


> Yes, I applied under the fast track on Feb 12 (233512 mechanical engineer) and got a positive MSA on 25 Feb.


Oh wow! Congrats. That was actually very quick.

I applied through normal processing on 27 Jan and it is still "queued for assessment". Do you know if there is any way to check what CDRs are currently being processed? I heard of the blank email method but that doesn't seem to work now.


----------



## Santhosh 115 (Oct 16, 2019)

I applied on 15th January, still it's showing as queued for assessment. I'll keep you posted if my status changed.


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi. I am going to apply for EA assessment as Electrical Engineer and my concern is that my degree title is Bachelors of Engineering (Electrical Engineering) and I am also registered in Electrical Engineers Category of Pakistan Engineering Council. But my degree courses have majority of courses related to Electronics. Moreover, my experience is also related to Power/Electrical background as I am working as Electrical Engineer in a Solar Power Company. I am wondering what will be the outcome or designation (Electrical or Electronics) EA will assign me? Any one have the idea???

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Santhosh 115 (Oct 16, 2019)

It's depends on your career episode and CO. If you feel you have enough competency in electrical engineering then demonstrate in your career episode so that you can have chances to get assessed as Electrical Engineer.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Guys, I'm going for my second assessment as Other Engineering Professional (NEC) 233999. Did my first assessment as ET -233914. I inquired about submitting my original CDR episodes and EA suggested to do a slight update to match with the 233999. I've done that and about to submit. Will there be any benefit if I submit via fast track? I really need the results by mid of April...!


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

vattic said:


> Guys, I'm going for my second assessment as Other Engineering Professional (NEC) 233999. Did my first assessment as ET -233914. I inquired about submitting my original CDR episodes and EA suggested to do a slight update to match with the 233999. I've done that and about to submit. Will there be any benefit if I submit via fast track? I really need the results by mid of April...!


It might take up-to 3 months before your CDR application is assigned to a case officer if you go through the standard pathway. Whereas, your CDR will be assessed within 20 working days if you fast track your application.


----------



## mukeshk97 (Feb 19, 2020)

Santhosh 115 said:


> I applied on 15th January, still it's showing as queued for assessment. I'll keep you posted if my status changed.


I emailed EA and they told me that CO has currently been assigned to CDRs submitted on 14/01/2020, so yours should be picked up this week I believe.


----------



## Santhosh 115 (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes, I also emailed and checked the status of my application. Got the same reply from EA and they mentioned my application send to the assessor very soon.


----------



## mukeshk97 (Feb 19, 2020)

Santhosh 115 said:


> Yes, I also emailed and checked the status of my application. Got the same reply from EA and they mentioned my application send to the assessor very soon.


Has your application status changed yet?


----------



## Santhosh 115 (Oct 16, 2019)

mukeshk97 said:


> Has your application status changed yet?


Yes it's changed as "in progress" on 26/03/2020 and waiting for the feedback. I don't know how long it will take to finish the assessment.


----------



## mukeshk97 (Feb 19, 2020)

Santhosh 115 said:


> Yes it's changed as "in progress" on 26/03/2020 and waiting for the feedback. I don't know how long it will take to finish the assessment.


Can you please let me know when there is any change to the status of your application? Thanks.


----------



## Santhosh 115 (Oct 16, 2019)

mukeshk97 said:


> Santhosh 115 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's changed as "in progress" on 26/03/2020 and waiting for the feedback. I don't know how long it will take to finish the assessment.
> ...


Yeah sure. Did you apply for RSEA also?


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

I have submitted my assesment application to EA on 1 April 2020 through my consultant. My consultant also made my EA account through his portal. Is there any way that I can check application status myself???
P.S I have my EA ID.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mukeshk97 (Feb 19, 2020)

noman561 said:


> I have submitted my assesment application to EA on 1 April 2020 through my consultant. My consultant also made my EA account through his portal. Is there any way that I can check application status myself???
> P.S I have my EA ID.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


You should ask your consultant for your login details so that you can follow your application. You can track the progress only through the portal.

You can also write to the Member Services team of Engineers Australia to check which applications are being currently processed but you might need your application ID for that. I think it is worth a shot even without application ID. This is what EA Member Services team told me: 

"If you would like quick updates on your application, please just send an email asking for an update quoting your EA ID and Application ID. "


----------



## Santhosh 115 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello All,

I applied MSA CDR + RSEA (Mechanical Engineer) application on 15-01-2020 in normal track. My application status changed as in progress on 26-03-2020. I received feedback from assessor on 08-04-2020. They suggested me two occupation anzsco ocde 1.Aeronautical Engineer 2.Engineering Technologist. Also, I have 7+ years of experience in mechanical engineering field in three companies. I'm working as design engineer in automotive industry but i pursued my degree in aeronautical engineering.

1) So, please suggest me which once should i need to choose to claim my work experience points?

2) Did he review all of my CE?

3)If i choose engineering technologist, should i need to change the summary statement?

4)For RSEA, My 1st company salary was not under taxable, so i uploaded the explanation letter given by my employer. However, he requested FORM26AS, but FORM26AS was empty. It doesn't have any employer details. Shall i provide the empty form along with cover letter?


----------



## vjm241 (Apr 22, 2020)

Applied through fast track on 09/04/2020

Had some assessor comments - 17/04/2020
Got +ve assessment for Mechanical Engineer - 30/04/2020


----------



## denish7595 (May 22, 2020)

Anyone recently got their EA application outcome?

I applied on 21st May, application is in progress since 5th June. Haven't heard anything yet. Can anyone suggest how long will it take?

Thank you


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

denish7595 said:


> Anyone recently got their EA application outcome?
> 
> I applied on 21st May, application is in progress since 5th June. Haven't heard anything yet. Can anyone suggest how long will it take?
> 
> Thank you


I applied for MSA CDR Fast track on 3rd May 2020, CO contacted for additional documentation on 19th May which I submitted on 20th May. Got the positive outcome letter on 22nd May

My wife applied on 25th May, status changed to In-Progress on 9th June, Got the positive outcome letter on 12th June.

Relax, your timeline is still within usual range, you will get it soon...


----------



## John Ambrose (Sep 1, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> denish7595 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone recently got their EA application outcome?
> ...


I applied on 30th September and got it on 1st October, but mine was an duplicate outcome letter with extension.


----------



## adiissa (Oct 1, 2020)

fadialrefai94 said:


> Yes, I applied under the fast track on Feb 12 (233512 mechanical engineer) and got a positive MSA on 25 Feb.


Dear Fadi;

What is the secondary documents that you submitted in your application?


----------



## adiissa (Oct 1, 2020)

denish7595 said:


> Anyone recently got their EA application outcome?
> 
> I applied on 21st May, application is in progress since 5th June. Haven't heard anything yet. Can anyone suggest how long will it take?
> 
> Thank you





vjm241 said:


> Applied through fast track on 09/04/2020
> 
> Had some assessor comments - 17/04/2020
> Got +ve assessment for Mechanical Engineer - 30/04/2020


how much it cost for fast track ? and what was the secondary document you attached in your application


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

Santhosh 115 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied MSA CDR + RSEA (Mechanical Engineer) application on 15-01-2020 in normal track. My application status changed as in progress on 26-03-2020. I received feedback from assessor on 08-04-2020. They suggested me two occupation anzsco ocde 1.Aeronautical Engineer 2.Engineering Technologist. Also, I have 7+ years of experience in mechanical engineering field in three companies. I'm working as design engineer in automotive industry but i pursued my degree in aeronautical engineering.
> 
> ...


Hi, what have you did for the 4th point and was the outcome +ve finally.


----------

